# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pyetje rreth marteses jashte Shqiperise.

## Moon4411

Pershendetje. Jam nje shtetase shqipetare qe jetoj me Suedi. Jam e fejuar me nje djal nga Irani dhe kemi vendosur te martohemi ketu ne Suedi, jam e interesuar te di se si funksionon kur do te martohesh jasht Shqiperise? Dhe nese do te fitosh nenshtetrsin Shqipetare nepermjet martese sa kohe zgjat I gjithe procesi? Edhe a mund te behet kjo procedura e marteses ketu ne Suedi?

----------


## ATMAN

duhet te shosh ne nje ambasade ose konsullate shqiptare aty ku je ne suedi dhe ata te japin infot e duhura, nese nuk shkon dot futu te faqja zyrtare dhe komuniko me ambasaden

*ambasadat.gov.al/sweden/*

----------


## Moon4411

Shume faleminderit per pergjigje  :buzeqeshje:

----------

